# Gold or Silver flake..



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Maybe doing a top of a buddies car....he wants to flake the shit out of the top and put candy rootbeer on it.

What would the effects be if gold flake was used for the "base" instead of silver flake? I haven't gone up to look at the color books yet......it may show it in there.....but would the gold flake just make it a darker bling in the light?


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 28, 2004)

A gold base will definitely give you a warmer final color. A silver base will give you more of a chrome look under it like for instance,a oriental blue over silver which is awesome! I am currently experimenting with KANDY BURGUNDY, and BRANDYWINE OVER a silver and gold flake bases trying to get that perfect dark red I have been looking for. I am gonna try a copper flake base next or just go buy some toner to darken it up. I myself would go with a gold base under the rootbeer. I have seen it before and I dont think you would be dissapointed. Good luck with your project !!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the input....greatly appreciated!!


Guess the next question is....how big to go on the size of flake. He wants it like a bass boat......so jumbo flake I am guessing. How much clear is it going to take to cover the flake....getting it smooth.


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 28, 2004)

Everybody will have different opinions on this,but I have been trying them all recently and House Of Kolor has a nice silver mini flake (not the ultra mini,its to small) that is easy to work with and is easier to bury with clear. Then theres their regular gold and dark gold which is the popular .015 size which seems to be the normal size which most flake comes in. Then if you want bigger bling, go for the ''OLD SCHOOL'' flake which you can get in .040 (BASS BOAT) style, or the even larger .064 (MONSTER FLAKE) but only in the chrome, so you would have to topcoat it with the color you want till you get that shade your lookin for. Your definitely gonna need a flakebuster or something to lay this stuff on or just stand back and toss it on !! LOL !! Its anybodys guess how much sandpaper you would need,but a ton of clear and definitely a pair of shades ,when your finished with that sucker. Buy the way ,Im gonna be busy the next six months so I wont be able to help you. Hope this helps and good luck !!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

It a person was to use a gravity feed gun.....or would it even be possible with .040 flake :dunno:.....what size oriface would accomadate that? 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 28, 2004)

I use the Devilbiss Finishline 3 Gravity Feed with the 2.2 tip and I can shoot just about anything,although I havent shot any Monster Flake. Go to innate.com to see the flakebuster but bring your checkbook with you because it aint cheap. Alot of people dont like the flakebuster,and some swear by it. I havent tried it yet, so I dont know. The gravity gun works fine as long as you keep it agitated,and dont let the flakes settle to the bottom.( CLOGS) I sure wouldnt even try to shoot any larger flake than .015 with a nozzle and tip less than say a 1.8 . See what some of the other guys say on this. Gotta fly. Good Luck !!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fasteddie_@Apr 7 2005, 05:59 PM
> *I use the Devilbiss Finishline 3 Gravity Feed with the 2.2 tip and I can shoot just about anything,although I havent shot any Monster Flake. Go to innate.com to see the flakebuster but bring your checkbook with you because it aint cheap. Alot of people dont like the flakebuster,and some swear by it. I havent tried it yet, so I dont know. The gravity gun works fine as long as you keep it agitated,and dont let the flakes settle to the bottom.( CLOGS)  I sure wouldnt even try to shoot any larger flake than .015 with a nozzle and tip less than say a 1.8 . See what some of the other guys say on this. Gotta fly. Good Luck !!
> [snapback]2967523[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: 


i got the devilibuss too.......but ionly for .64 flake.........which i NEVER use anymore.......


all mini flake for me :biggrin: 


go with mini flake you won't be dissapointed...........



a good example of mini flake would be dirtywhiteboy66's car.............all mini


good luck......


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I have shot mini flake before....did a pinstrip line on my caprice with blue flake and HOK blue ice pearl. Its a cool affect...










...but this dude wants the BIG bling bling....and I can't blame, I like the crunchier stuff too. Only under candy though.  I even had trouble with the mini flake getting caught up in the gun. I will have to get something to shoot the massive flake out. Wonder if I could just get a cheap gun and bore the oriface out. :dunno: I mean...its just to shot the flake out....not like thats rocket science??


----------



## fasteddie (Aug 28, 2004)

Like I said, go with the flakebuster if you can spring for the extra jingle. Go to www.innate.com to check it out. Call there and talk to Nate about it. Its the only way to go if your gonna shoot that massive flake. I,ve never hogged out my own spray nozzle but I have thought about it. You will definitely need a drillpress here my friend,no ghetto style for this trick. I would suggest just pickin up a cheap primer gun with at least a 2.0 tip. Most guys will tell you, they have been doing it this way for years and it works !!


----------



## T-BONE (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=45998


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by T-BONE_@Apr 10 2005, 12:04 AM
> *http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Disp...temnumber=45998
> [snapback]2977963[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: Yup.....that should shoot it out!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

So the biggest flake is 1/64-----.015? I went up and looked at the biggest flake HOK has and it doesn't seem that big to me. We want CRUNCH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

1/64th is big.........as for the gun...........


just find a cheap gun with at least a 2.2 size needle..........

fuck that flakebuster gun it sucks and makes a huge mess

post pics if you get a chance


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

not to make anyone change their mind but this was sprayed with a whole jar of mini flake.........it belongs to a guy on here psycho79 if i remember haven't seen him on here in awhile


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Good pic and insight......thanks switchcraft. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Does anyone know the shape of the HOK big flake...the 1/64". Silver. F15 I believe.


I called on the phone and the guy said he couldn't tell the shape because they were reflecting so much he couldn't tell. :uh: :uh: What an idiot!


Are they still round.....or are they hexagonal or rectangular? anyone?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Found these on E-bay

.062 flake appear to be hexagonal


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I like the diamond cut of these.....but don't like the rainbow effect. :twak:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

a guy in my tech class ordered that flake buster gun......didnt like it.......personally i would go with LOTS of mini flake.....the one time we shot big ass flake like that in class we used a cheap gun with a 2.1 or so tip.....one problem we did have was that alot of the flakes wouldnt land flat in the clear......which means u have find a way to smooth them down....or shoot tons of clear to bury them......i was also very pleased with the hok shimrin metallic bases under candy....not big flake at all though.


----------



## Illustrious Auto Works (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 15 2005, 01:21 PM
> *Found these on E-bay
> 
> .062 flake  appear to be hexagonal
> [snapback]3006133[/snapback]​*


Either that jar is the size of a thimble or that flake is fucking huge......looks way too big.......I've sprayed cars in 1/64 and 1/128 and I think the mini flake hits harder...........


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont try to use the diamond flake. you are not that smart JP anyway i did a test panel with the diamonds and 15 coats of clear later they are almost smoothed out but i will be honest i have never ever seen flake hit so hard but damn near impossilbe to work with. the 1.64 is good takes some time to cover but i like it.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i cant wait to flake the hopper :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the input Illustrious Auto Works & Showandgo. :thumbsup: I figured I will be burying this shit like crazy with clear......so.....Maybe I will just get the HOK 1/64 silver and just added a little amount compared to the HOK biggest gold flake. That way the chrome flake gives a bigger pop and a different color tone through the candy. :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2005, 03:30 PM
> *Good pic and insight......thanks switchcraft.  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2999231[/snapback]​*




no problem




if i had a pic of dirtywhiteboy66's car you would definately be sold :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 15 2005, 09:21 PM
> *Found these on E-bay
> 
> .062 flake  appear to be hexagonal
> [snapback]3006133[/snapback]​*



by the way those are the way OSF flakes look hexagon....... :uh: ugly in my opinion



HOK 1/64th are round


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

found one of dirty's car....2 pounds of mini flake :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Definitely dope shit here:

miniflake.









We just want a little bigger twinkle. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok...finally got the car on Monday. First pulled off the full vinyl top.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok...we knew there was a windshield leaking problem....just didn't know how extensive. Well basically someone else tried to seal up the problem with that putty, fiberglass, sealant....even glued on the trim on the top of the windshield. This was uncovered. :ugh:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

ok....busted into it. Stripped the whole top....got down to the factory top seam.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Some goodies around the rear window also.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I went ahead and used this rust inhibitor.....its call rust-mort. It turns the rust to black primer. Shit really works. Coated the whole top and the window jambs. After 24 hours washed the excess off and resanded. Cut the rust out of the front jamb.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Made a template...cut out some metal and started replacing it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh yeah..... here is the flake! :biggrin: i'm going to try and get the rest of the metal work done tomorrow night....grind it down and get the duraglass on it.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I like to use a silver base with gold flakes -- it gives the final color brighter look but it also adds a rich hue to it that creates a sence of deepness ...................

You dont need to use such a huge flake -- I love the flakes & it seems like the 1/128" HOK flake throws off just as much light & is easier to work with ........


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Say hello to -- RUSTMORT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I been usin it for years -- I love the smell & the way it burns your skin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 7 2005, 11:35 AM
> *It a person was to use a gravity feed gun.....or would it even be possible with .040 flake :dunno:.....what size oriface would accomadate that?
> 
> Thanks again for the info!
> [snapback]2967437[/snapback]​*


call your local paint shop and have them order u a agitator cup from binks.thats what i used on my regal.if u have more questions pm me.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Windshield jamb getting there........Rear window replacing metal. Out with the old...in with that new.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Duraglass....and filler going in.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Body work almost there...taping up...and 2K primer. Then blocks down.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Candy rootbeer!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

HAAHAH Just kidding!!! Thats the brown primer. :biggrin: Browned up and wet sanded down. Washed off getting ready for more layers....got it pretty smooth.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Gold base.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The bling and the clear!!! :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

3 layers intercoat clear. 

1st layer pure dark gold flake
2nd layer gold flake with a high concentration of Silver flake
3rd layer equal gold and silver flake


6 layers clear over the top of that. :0 



Put the trim on just to get the effect. :biggrin: Let it harden up a bit before some wetsanding.......then it will be onto candy and more clear.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Sunlight!!!! :cheesy: Thanks everyone for their input. I do have some flakes standing straight up....peaking out of the clear...not too many though. :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fasteddie_@Apr 9 2005, 09:30 AM
> *Like I said, go with the flakebuster if you can spring for the extra jingle. Go to www.innate.com to check it out. Call there and talk to Nate about it. Its the only way to go if your gonna shoot that massive flake. I,ve never hogged out my own spray nozzle but I have thought about it. You will definitely need a drillpress here my friend,no ghetto style for this trick. I would suggest just pickin up a cheap primer gun with at least a 2.0 tip. Most guys will tell you, they have been doing it this way for years and it works !!
> [snapback]2976008[/snapback]​*


The flakebuster gun is Junk. Don't waste your money. :thumbsdown:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

No Kandy?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 23 2005, 10:55 AM
> *No Kandy?
> [snapback]3172204[/snapback]​*


In a couple days.....after the clear hardens up more I will wetsand and finish off the job.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 23 2005, 12:15 PM
> *In a couple days.....after the clear hardness up more I will wetsand and finish off the job.
> [snapback]3172740[/snapback]​*


Cool.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

any new pics homie


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

YES! :biggrin: 


Hadn't had a chance to size some pictures until last night.


Mixing up the candy brew.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

First layer of candy. Boy the flake just pops with the color over it! :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Few more layers of color. For my first time shooting candy I was trying to put it on very light...to keep it even.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

DARKNESS. "Before Weslie Snipps" this top was "the dark mother f#cker on the planet!" haha


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I definitely have learned alot more on this top. The flake base was not completely covering the gold base....not much left uncovered. Its still flaked out like crazy with alot of overlapping but on the next I will get more. :biggrin: Also I need to get the flakes to hold in different positions more......get more sticking straight up and so forth. 


All these pics are before wetsanding and polishing. I have since done that portion of the job....I will get more pics later. I had a couple runs in the clear on the back sail panels...but of course they wetsanded out no problem.


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

nice job....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks.  


Wetsanded and polished....reflection in the fluorescent light.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

In the sun. :cheesy:


----------



## CaddyDaddy (Sep 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 13 2005, 12:38 AM
> *Oh yeah..... here is the flake!  :biggrin:    i'm going to try and get the rest of the metal work done tomorrow night....grind it down and get the duraglass on it.
> [snapback]3133306[/snapback]​*


Think that shit would spray through a 1.3 fluid tip?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

looks good i am almost proud of you :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull2000 (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 7 2005, 10:35 AM
> *It a person was to use a gravity feed gun.....or would it even be possible with .040 flake :dunno:.....what size oriface would accomadate that?
> 
> Thanks again for the info!
> [snapback]2967437[/snapback]​*


we used a cheep botom feed gun with a couple large nuts in the bottom to shake up the flake on mine and i took home a trophy at the las vegas supershow be carefull it comes out fast though but the flake is heavy and shines


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

I use a Iwata gravityfeed gun whit 1.4 sprays good! I would like 2 try it whit a botomfeed gun seems 2 be good.. kinda oldschool


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Jun 6 2005, 06:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah....it did come out FAST! uffin: uffin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i do low pressure with the material open almost all the way with a couple of lug nuts in the bottom of an old binks gun with a 1.8 tip. by the way pimpin your welcome son :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

looks pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

damn Dan that looks good, check this out , black base orange flakes, no candie. IT would have looked good on there...This was the xotic orange, kinda copperish if you ask me.....not what the owner wanted but ended up liking it, he wanted a more of a orange


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64_@Jan 11 2006, 06:09 AM~4592345
> *damn Dan that looks good, check this out , black base orange flakes, no candie. IT would have looked good on there...This was the xotic orange, kinda copperish if you ask me.....not what the owner wanted but ended up liking it, he wanted a more of a orange
> *



I have always been a big fan of crunchy flake. My thing is I like it to vanish when the suns not out...or at least not be like gold flake on a red car or something like that....I hate when people try to pull stuff off like that. :barf: Either full crunch (like you did), color flake on a like color so it hides or under candy.


----------



## b2sdad (Oct 22, 2002)

nice work homie!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

GOOD TOPIC !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE THATS FUCKIN NICE!!!!!!ARE YOU DONE WITH THE CAR?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks!  Yeah...the owner just wanted a low-rod style. Baby moons, flaked top, pinstriping. Haven't seen the car since last year. lol. I'm sure he will be our rolling this summer again with some twinkies or something.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

DAMN THATS SUCKS THAT HE DONT COME AROUND NO MORE(SINCE LAST YEAR) I HOPE NOTHIN HAPPEND TO THE CAR...DAMN YOU DO SOME NICE FUCKIN WORK ARE YOU PAINTING ANYTHING NEW?


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't beleave I had missed this topic............good post :thumbsup:

and if you ever get a chance of getting pics of the finish car, post them....and think we would all like to see it :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN-305-HOPPER_@Mar 15 2006, 04:33 PM~5054877
> *DAMN THATS SUCKS THAT HE DONT COME AROUND NO MORE(SINCE LAST YEAR) I HOPE NOTHIN HAPPEND TO THE CAR...DAMN YOU DO SOME NICE FUCKIN WORK ARE YOU PAINTING ANYTHING NEW?
> *



Naww...He just runs in different circles nowadays...so don't get to hang like we used to. Yes...I am in the middle of a big project paint job right now! I won't post pics of it until after its complete though.  Just trying to learn more each time.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Air ride suspension..chrome lower a-arms...seats and side panels were redone..and the crate motor that is in it has a good gallop. :biggrin: The body just needs a lot of love.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Air ride suspension..chrome lower a-arms...seats and side panels were redone..and the crate motor that is in it has a good gallop. :biggrin: The body just needs a lot of love.


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

WELL THANKS HOMIE BECUASE I LEARN ALOT THANKS TO YOU!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thats what is best about this website (I have learned lots of good things)...and making new friends world wide.


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

DAMN MAN THAT'S GORGEOUS!! GREAT WORK.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Just look at how much cherector the roof gives an other wise stock looking car :thumbsup:

So whats the plan for the body, color wise?


----------



## r0yal (Dec 5, 2004)

wow man, wicked job, I think the whole car would look wicked like that too


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Mar 16 2006, 03:14 AM~5058364
> *Just look at how much cherector the roof gives an other wise stock looking car :thumbsup:
> 
> So whats the plan for the body, color wise?
> *



He possibly wants to candy rootbeer the whole body...solid base with no flake. I told him if he gets the body work done I would spray it for him....I don't have enough time or the want to give the body the love it needs....not really rusty...just dented.  

Thanks Pistonpump and r0yal. :cheesy:


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 12 2005, 10:38 PM~3133306
> *Oh yeah..... here is the flake!  :biggrin:    i'm going to try and get the rest of the metal work done tomorrow night....grind it down and get the duraglass on it.
> *


wut color flake is dat on the left???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jose cuervo_@Mar 16 2006, 10:02 AM~5059209
> *wut color flake is dat on the left???
> *



Its the largest silver flake HOK has (1/64). F-15 is the order #.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 16 2006, 08:08 AM~5058948
> *He possibly wants to candy rootbeer the whole body...solid base with no flake.  I told him if he gets the body work done I would spray it for him....I don't have enough time or the want to give the body the love it needs....not really rusty...just dented.
> 
> Thanks Pistonpump and r0yal.  :cheesy:
> *



I here you there....I hate doing body work :angry: 
necesassary evil though :uh: 

Well the roof came out great, hope he gets some motivation to get the rest done....keep us updated on your new project though


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 15 2006, 10:07 PM~5057557
> *Thats what is best about this website (I have learned lots of good things)...and making new friends world wide.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------

